# Tractors vs. Skid Steers: Which is Right for Your Company?



## HaryGreen (May 19, 2021)

This problem of choice concerns mainly the secondary market. When buying new special equipment provided by an official dealer, the future owner, as a rule, has already made his choice. But in the used car market, the bottom line of the price offer plays an important role, which, together with the technical characteristics, ultimately determines the buyer's choice. The tractor is a permanent fixture of the countryside. Virtually no commercial economy can do without it. However, its technical capabilities pale compared to a typical forklift, especially when it comes to efficiency. Regardless of it, at https://www.machinerydealer.co.uk/, you can find an extensive range of used plant & machinery for sale on-site. They have pretty much every type of vehicle you might need.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

This is like comparing a screw driver to a wrench.
Completely different tools.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

HaryGreen said:


> This problem of choice concerns mainly the secondary market. When buying new special equipment provided by an official dealer, the future owner, as a rule, has already made his choice.


What on Earth are you talking about?


----------

